# Albino Roach



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

I have an albino Dubia roach. Just wondering if anyone else has any too?


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

I put money on it having just shed, by tomorrow it will probably be normal again


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

You need to find another albino one to breed it with then breed the offspring back to the parents to give super pin-striped pie-balled clown Dubia Roaches het for ginger.




Crownan said:


> I put money on it having just shed, by tomorrow it will probably be normal again


What do you know about roaches? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

Haha morph roaches. Crownan I really don't think it has just shed as for the past 2 weeks I have had just 1 white roach. So I think its pretty unlikely that I only have 1 freshly shed roach at a time. You could be right though as I don't know much about roaches. Ill post pics tommorrow, if its still white :2thumb:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Punchfish said:


> Haha morph roaches. Crownan I really don't think it has just shed as for the past 2 weeks I have had just 1 white roach. So I think its pretty unlikely that I only have 1 freshly shed roach at a time. You could be right though as I don't know much about roaches. Ill post pics tommorrow, if its still white :2thumb:


 
Cool! Could be interesting then


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

Ok I couldn't wait for tommorrow so I took the pics.



















What you think? Its a lot whiter than the rest which makes me think its not a fresh shed.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

looks like any other shed one i have seen, sorry


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I have loads of them - unfortunately mate they dont stay like that - if I am wrong Im going for a sunglow


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

I reckon its a shed too, with that many all the same size its very possible that you've seen a diff one everytime


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

Ahwell, no real matter it was just gonna get munched sooner or later anyway. I have a quick question about your setups, I use toilet roll tubes and egg cartons. But when I spray the tank with water to keep it humid I find the cartons go all moldy and smell. How do you guys do it?


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Punchfish said:


> I have a quick question about your setups, I use toilet roll tubes and egg cartons. But when I spray the tank with water to keep it humid I find the cartons go all moldy and smell. How do you guys do it?


I do it the same way, i dont get any mould. Ive also got a dish at the bottom with damp cotton wool in it which raises humidity quite a bit.


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

Hmm maybe I don't have enough airflow. Ill put some more holes into the lid. The mold is annoying because when I didnt spray there was none, but there didn't seem to be any babies either. Then when I started spraying I got tons of babies and mold.


----------



## alexwilliamsreptiles (Mar 29, 2008)

I use cork bark with no problems:no1:


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I dont spray mine at all and have no problems - at about 85 - 90 degrees it shouldnt be an issue - I just put some damp kitchen roll in a jam jar lid,

I have no probs with shedding and or breeding


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

another good thing that doesn't mould is polystyrene, like u find for packagin coz it already got holes cut in it for them to hide in.


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

Good idea with the polystyrene, I'll just buy the eggs in the polystyrene cartons. Oh and for those on last night the roach turned out to NOT be an albino LOL.


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Surprise! *blows party trumpet* :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

